# 93.5 sq'



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess ya' don't need a lot of space after all:no:

The view ain't so bad....


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice projects you got going there C-Dog :thumbsup:. I does go to prove you don't need alot of space, or alot of tools. Looks like you have good natural light during the day. (if the roommate ever comes back you are going to really miss your little shop)

I gets me thinking about a can of worms I have wanted to open for years on one of these forums, but I won't divert your thread doing so. I will start another. "93.5 ft2"


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

:laughing: When he gets off the road and comes back...he's on the couch!!!!


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

Corndog.
Nothing better than working wood thats ends up "wood that works".
Keep pushing.
jim


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I always thought that way. I'm building tools for artists. Thanks for reminding me of that!!!:yes:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

New one.....yup....made by hand!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Far from done but....


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Just waitin' on the parts....


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Back of the neck...










It IS symetrical....the picture sux!!!:yes:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Birdseye top on a cherry back w/ Brazillian rosewood arm rest.


----------



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

You're doing great work there!!! I built a few guitars myself in the past, so I appreciate the design, features and materials that you're using. Your wood selection is great.

Keep up the good work!!

BTW - my first shop was an 8 x 8 "room" that I sectioned off with plastic sheeting in my basement. I thinkback to those days fondly and appreciate where I am today (and dream about where I may be in the future).

Thanks,
John Nixon - Buffalo, NY - www.EagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words!!!:thumbsup: I'm just waiting for parts now.:thumbdown: 

I remeber my first "shop" was a balcony of a one bedroon suite in North Van. The landlord used to get pissed off at all the shavings floating around the courtyard.:laughing: 

I swept em up when I was done....but the kids use to like playin' with em'!!!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

hi Corndog, love the look of the mountains in your out of the window shot. Is that snow I can see? Here in Ely all area is flat fen land. was in Scotland couple of weeks ago and saw a bit of snow in the Cairngorms.
does your heart good. Visited a distillery in the highlands and enjoyed a wee dram.
johnep


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Next....bookmatched Zebrawood top and back on cherry core.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you glue or screw your necks in? How do you cut the notch in the guitar for the neck?


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

When my roomie gets back with the camera I'll show ya. It's just a big mortise and tenon joint.


----------



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

Where do you find the designs for these guitars. I wouldn't mind learning how to do it.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I design them myself. A great book to start with is Melvyn Hiscocks book "Make you own electric guitar". Or the MIMF forum.


----------



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice. I like the purple heart neck. When I was in Iraq the Turks were using purple heart for concrete forms!! I almost starting crying...


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

That's messed up!!!


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Purpleheart for forms? Sacrelige! That is tantamount to Bio Blasphemy!

Nice work corndog I don't know how i missed this entire thread.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Purpleheart for forms? Sacrelige! That is tantamount to Bio Blasphemy!
> 
> Nice work corndog I don't know how i missed this entire thread.


You need to sell Corndog some of the Box Elder......he does some fine work:thumbsup:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you, thank you very much!!! I've never use box elder before!!!


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

Inspiring work , Corndog ! 

How long have you been building instruments ?


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmmm.....15 years maybe. Most of that time I was gathering tools and trying to figure out where I was gonna find shop space that I could afford in Vancouver though!!!:laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Just got a call from one of my partners in [guitar] crime....
We move into a 1300 sq' basement of a record shop in January.:thumbsup:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't wait...critical mass.....




























That blob in the corner is the ghost in the machine....not my thumb.:thumbdown:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

When I saw the "93.5'" and "Corndog" as the poster I thought "Uh-oh. The roomate is back." :laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Well...ummm......yup.
But I get to move shop in Jan. I'm stoked!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I just looked at those photos again and I can't believe I actually get any work done in there!!!:laughing:


----------



## ConstructR (Oct 26, 2007)

That's pretty nice. I like watching guitars being made. I live across the street from the PRS factory and it's neat to see how some ideas come to fruition.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I have seen quite a few large factory shop tour DVD's, PRS included.
I have to admit though, I prefer the romantic notion of an old craftsman hard at work in his tiny, poorly lit shop full of hand tools making master quality instruments over the HUGE factory where some underpaid overworked disgruntled worker chucks a piece of wood in one end of a machine and a "guitar" pops out the other!!!:laughing: 


....but that's just me.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow. You got a lot of stuff in a small space. How do you move???
Gerry


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Carefully.:laughing:


----------



## ConstructR (Oct 26, 2007)

Corndog said:


> I have seen quite a few large factory shop tour DVD's, PRS included.
> I have to admit though, I prefer the romantic notion of an old craftsman hard at work in his tiny, poorly lit shop full of hand tools making master quality instruments over the HUGE factory where some underpaid overworked disgruntled worker chucks a piece of wood in one end of a machine and a "guitar" pops out the other!!!:laughing:
> 
> 
> ....but that's just me.


 
Surely they don't have their hearts in it like you do, but it is hardly "chuckin a piece of wood" :no: 

Remember, Paul Reid Smith started out not unlike yourself, in a little tiny shop in Annapolis.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Corndog said:


> Carefully.:laughing:


I bet you do. Did I see, earlier in the thread, that you are moving to a 1300 square foot shop in January? I bet you're looking forward to that. This is the first time I went back to the beginning of this thread. You are truly doing some beautiful work. It's great that someone actually uses the projects you build. I think that's gotta be pretty satisfying.

Keep up the good work [and the smartass comments] keeps the forum enjoyable.


Best 

Gerry:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, that 1300 sq' got quickly sub-divided so I may only end up with a couple hundred sq'.:glare: And it ain't cheap. Might just stay where I'm at. The space is cramped but the price is right!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I'll gut it t'day and start from scratch. I'm sure the wife will be just THRILLED with that idea!!!:laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Corndog
Isn't that just a kicker? Oh well, Crap happens, but life goes on!
Sorry to hear you're not getting a bigger space. You are doing good stuff where you are, so it's not all bad.

Best Regards

gerry


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Gerry....now if you would just let Lisa know that sawdust is the elixer of life.....:laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Gee, I've never tried drinking it. I wonder if I could make wine from it??

Gerry


----------

